# Comment détruire (pas déconnecter ou désactiver) ICloud sur son mac ?



## mybofy (17 Avril 2020)

Bonjour
Mac Pro (mi-2010) - Mojave 10.14.6

En passant, je me suis dit que ceserait intéressant d'avoir les mêmes contacts sur tous mes appareils Mac.
Sagement, je fais une sauvegarde (pardon, j'exporte) de mes contacts. J'obtiens un fichier .abbu.
Je me connecte à ICloud et là aprés un processus laborieux et pas toujours compréhensible, j'arrive à activer Contacts dans ICloud.
Tout semble marcher, sauf...
Sauf, quand je veux restaurer (pardon, importer) à partir du fichier .abbu. Impossible, je suis obligé de forcer Contacts à quitter.
Plusieurs essais, même cause, même résultat : mes contacts sont perdus et le fichier .abbu est inutilisable.
Rien trouvé sur Internet. Sauf quelques pistes qui conduisent à déconnecter d'ICloud.

Comme ICloud ne me sert à rien d'autres, je cherche à supprimer tout ce qui concerne ICloud de ma machine.
J'ai essayé tout ce que j'ai pu trouver. Je peux déconnecter certaines ou toutes les applications en les déselectionnant de la liste.
Mais, impossible. Je retrouve toujours du ICloud quoi que je fasse.

Si la politique d'Apple est d'imposer ICloud comme un composant nécessaire de macOS, j'aimerais le savoir ? Et il serait honnête de la part d'Apple d'en informer les clients.

Revenir à High Sierra si c'est possible ?

Merci de vos informations.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Je dirais Préférences Système/ iCloud / Fermer la session. Et là, choisir de sauvegarder, ou pas.

iCloud est livré dans MacOS, mais on n'a pas besoin de l'activer pour utiliser MacOS.







						Guide d’utilisation d’iCloud
					

Utilisez iCloud pour maintenir à jour vos photos, fichiers, données et autres sur votre iPhone, iPad, iPod touch, Mac, Apple Watch, Apple TV et ordinateur Windows, ainsi que sur iCloud.com.



					support.apple.com
				








						Déconnexion d’iCloud sur votre iPhone, iPad, iPod touch, Apple TV ou Mac
					

Si vous souhaitez cesser d’utiliser iCloud sur l’un de vos appareils, découvrez comment vous déconnecter et les conséquences de cette action.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 1154905 (17 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Créez une deuxième session sur le Mac, importer dans l’application contact de celle-ci votre fichier abbu.
Exportez en vcf (VCard) les contacts.
Revenez sur la session d’origine et importer vos contacts sous le format vcf.


----------



## mybofy (22 Avril 2020)

Merci

Ca ne marche pas.

J'ai aussi essayé l'importation sur un autre mac (Mojave aussi). Pas mieux - l'application Contacts n'est pas bloquée, mais rien ne se passe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1154905 (23 Avril 2020)

Avez vous vos contacts sur un autre appareil ?


----------

